
“Zombie” Cells Outperform the Living - gliese1337
http://energy.gov/articles/zombie-replicants-outperform-living
======
gliese1337
Huffington Post also has a video interview with one of the researchers, which
explains in a little more detail what they mean by "outperform":
[http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/02/14/biologists-
create...](http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/02/14/biologists-create-
zombie-_n_2684959.html)

